# Poter Cable & UDM 110v US - UK Extension Lead - Keep your Warranty Valid



## dominic84 (Jan 27, 2007)

Hi Everyone

Just to let you know I now sell an extension lead for the Porter Cable & Ultimate Detailing Machine that doesn't require the removal of the 2pin plug, therefore keeping your warranty intact 

The lead is supplied in a generous 10 metre length as standard, and comes with a US socket on one end and a UK 'commando' style plug on the other.

















To purchase this lead or for more info please go to: http://www.portercableadapterlead.co.uk.

Any questions please ask


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

I used to have one on my PC, but once it was beyond the warranty I cut it off as the american plug kept coming loose and I got fed up of putting tape round it every time I used it.


----------



## dominic84 (Jan 27, 2007)

> I used to have one on my PC, but once it was beyond the warranty I cut it off as the american plug kept coming loose and I got fed up of putting tape round it every time I used it.


I'm not quite sure what you mean? What did you have on your PC?

These leads provide a very snug connection between the 2pin plug and the socket on the lead which definitely do not require any tape :thumb:


----------



## Gaz (May 28, 2007)

dominic84 said:


> I'm not quite sure what you mean? What did you have on your PC?
> 
> These leads provide a very snug connection between the 2pin plug and the socket on the lead which definitely do not require any tape :thumb:


I can vouch for this. I bought one from dom and used it on saturday. Top quality.

See report here: http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=49007
:thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

wish i had got one of these when i first got my pc


----------



## adb (Jul 13, 2006)

They don't seem too waterproof though if they were to dangle in a puddle - the big yellow ones (although they void the warranty), are fairly watertight i believe?


----------



## dominic84 (Jan 27, 2007)

> They don't seem too waterproof though if they were to dangle in a puddle - the big yellow ones (although they void the warranty), are fairly watertight i believe?


I certainly wouldn't recommend submersing ANY extension lead in water  However for your information the yellow plug is rated as IP44 which means it's 'splash proof', but certainly not submersible.

This kind of socket is found on US extension leads and they do not seem to have any problems using equipment outside :thumb:


----------



## smart valeting (Jan 3, 2007)

Ive already cut off the us plug and replaced it with the IP44 but not happy with the lentgh any idears on that? Can i re-connect the us plug and get a extention? Night mear to work with lol


----------



## dominic84 (Jan 27, 2007)

> Ive already cut off the us plug and replaced it with the IP44 but not happy with the lentgh any idears on that? Can i re-connect the us plug and get a extention? Night mear to work with lol


PM Sent


----------



## edthedrummer (May 30, 2007)

link at the top of the page is a dud for me.


----------



## dominic84 (Jan 27, 2007)

> link at the top of the page is a dud for me.


Thanks for pointing that out - should be OK in a couple hours once the DNS updates.


----------



## WhiteDK (Aug 20, 2007)

Just ordered! Will let you know when i get it


----------



## illeagalhunter (Jun 17, 2007)

Where is the best place get the porta polisher


----------



## dominic84 (Jan 27, 2007)

> Where is the best place get the porta polisher


Either Autopia or I have my one for sale in the Personal Sales section:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=50926

It's in new, unused condition :thumb:


----------



## leo49 (Dec 10, 2007)

im after one of these leads for me PC bud, how much inc delivery?
i tried the linky but it no worky


----------



## dominic84 (Jan 27, 2007)

PM Sent :thumb: 

Link updated.


----------



## blackmk4golf (Apr 11, 2006)

hi dominic84 will you pls let me know when you have one of these spare or even the part that goes on to the pc as i have plenty of leads here that i can make one out off or a full lead will be fine i saw you on ebay and finaly found you on here 
thanks gareth


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

Any news on when these will be back in stock Dominic, or, if you are not doing them any more, could you let me know where you bought the adapter for the US lead as I can't find a supplier on the net? 

Thanks


----------



## DaveMK (Oct 31, 2007)

Hi, have purchased the UDM 1000 and would like to purchase an adapter lead,when will these be in stock. Thanks Dave.:detailer:


----------



## PureKLAS (Jun 2, 2007)

Dom

Left a message on your phone mate, your pm is full and the email address on the site don't work. Same question as above, when will you have some instock, i would also like a lead please.


----------



## defiant (Jan 10, 2008)

I'm potentially interested in one of these also if still available?


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

I don't think that Dominic is doing them any more.


----------



## evobaz (Aug 28, 2007)

I might be able to make up something like this if there are a few people interested?


----------

